# Duty Free Cars



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how you hi about getting a duty free car in Cyprus. A friend of mine who works out there thinks that we may be entitled to one duty free car. Really appreciate if someone can advise me on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi!

I have collected most of the needed info on this page

Import of Car as Personal Property

Anders


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

You are welcome. Good Luck. I would recommend Gwenny's Red Tape to help you with the paperwork

Anders


----------

